# so you's think E* will get these soon as well?



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

from the D website............

To date, DIRECTV has signed agreements or agreements in principle, to launch the following networks.

A&E
National Geographic 

Bravo
NFL Network 

Cartoon Nothing 
SciFi Channel 

CNN
Speed

Food Network 
TBS

Big Ten Network 
The History Channel 

HGTV
The Weather Channel 

MTV
USA Network 

Disney Channel 
Versus HD 

Toon Disney 
TLC

ABC Family 
Animal Planet 

ESPNNEWS HD 
The Science Channel 

Starz E/W/ feeds 
Discovery Channel 

Starz Edge 
The Tennis Channel 

Starz Comedy 
Showtime West 

Starz Kids & Family 
The Movie Channel 

CNBC
Chiller


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

projectorguru said:


> from the D website............
> 
> To date, DIRECTV has signed agreements or agreements in principle, to launch the following networks.
> 
> ...


*Either on E* now or announced.*


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Mikey said:


> *Either on E* now or announced.*


I don't remember E* announcing disney, usa, TBS ,Speed ect, you have the link?


----------



## roachxp (Jun 29, 2007)

TBS should show up in Sept on E* for baseball playoffs.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> I don't remember E* announcing disney, usa, TBS ,Speed ect, you have the link?


I think Mikey was just referring to the ones that are in bold as ones that have been announced or implemented.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

dbconsultant said:


> I think Mikey was just referring to the ones that are in bold as ones that have been announced or implemented.


Yes, I guess I should have spelled it out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Add MTV to the bold list (since that is MHD).

Probably could be broken into three lists ... on E*, available but not on E*, and not yet available (planned networks).

I expect E* will keep up with the new channels that come in to existence.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

From your list...

*Already on Dish
*A&E
Animal Planet
Discovery Channel
Food Network
HGTV
MTV
National Geographic
NFL Network
Starz E
The Science Channel
TLC
Versus HD

*Coming to Dish 9/1
*The History Channel

*??
*Big Ten Network
Bravo
Cartoon
Chiller
CNBC
CNN
The Movie Channel
SciFi Channel
Showtime West
Speed
Starz W feed
Starz Comedy
Starz Edge
Starz Kids & Family
TBS
The Tennis Channel
USA Network
The Weather Channel

*Not launching until 2008
*ABC Family
Disney Channel
ESPNNEWS HD
Toon Disney

Also worth mentioning... what is now UniversalHD sort-of used to be BravoHD.. but it got re-purposed before Dish added it (BravoHD was on the old Voom lineup).. so I'm wondering how much demand there really is for a BravoHD.

The ?? stuff, I haven't heard anything official from Dish, but the channels aren't launched yet. And the Disney stuff I thought I saw wasn't coming until sometime 2008, so Dish can't add before then, but I expect they would when the time comes.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I have previously looked for information on when Sci-Fi would be in HD, but there were no plans as of last week that I could find anywhere. Interesting that D* has an agreement already.  Is this for real??


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Charise said:


> I have previously looked for information on when Sci-Fi would be in HD, but there were no plans as of last week that I could find anywhere. Interesting that D* has an agreement already.  Is this for real??


I do remember reading when DirecTV initially released that first list of agreements, the folks at Sci-Fi seemed very surprised as they didn't know they were launching an HD channel yet!


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

Just give me SciFi in HD and I'll be a happy...er...happier camper!


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

It just blows my mind how much smoke D* blows. How about "A little less talk and a lot more action"? (Toby Keith)


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't get why people fret over this stuff. Stations sell ads based on eyes. There are very few stations that are going to cut their potential audience in half by only being on one service over the other. A smaller station, like Chiller, is willing to do this because they are trying to get established in the first place, and their deal with D* also has D* pushing them. But Disney? There is no way Di$ney would say no, I don't want those 15million subscribers on dish. There is no major station that will have HD on Direct Tv that will not end up on Dish within a few months. And vice versa. There is no money in doing that.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

lpmiller said:


> There is no major station that will have HD on Direct Tv that will not end up on Dish within a few months. And vice versa. There is no money in doing that.


It will just depend on E* bandwidth ... if E* has the SD version I'm sure they can get the HD version too.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

First broadcaster to get Anime Network in HD gets my business. Arigato! ( ^-^)


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> from the D website............
> 
> To date, DIRECTV has signed agreements or agreements in principle, to launch the following networks.
> 
> ...


BTN and Thriller will not be in HD through E* since BTN has no agreement with E* (D* and smaller cable companies have agreements with BTN) and Thriller is exclusive to D* right now. The rest of channels would need carriage agreements like D* has done. The other issue in the short term for E* is getting their new Mpeg 4 birds in the air like D* is currently doing. Not to slam E* but I am not a huge fan of voom (I have had E* in the past). Voom was a complete waste of my time but for others it may be a good product. To each his own.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

convem24 said:


> BTN and Thriller will not be in HD through E* since BTN has no agreement with E* (D* and smaller cable companies have agreements with BTN) and Thriller is exclusive to D* right now. The rest of channels would need carriage agreements like D* has done. The other issue in the short term for E* is getting their new Mpeg 4 birds in the air like D* is currently doing. Not to slam E* but I am not a huge fan of voom (I have had E* in the past). Voom was a complete waste of my time but for others it may be a good product. To each his own.


The important thing is the launched feeds ...

What launched HD feeds is E* not carrying? There is no telling what sort of deals E* has set up for channels that don't exist yet. Just because D* claims to be planning on carrying them does not mean E* won't carry them.

BTN has not launched yet. D* and a few small cable companies have promised to carry it ... nobody has BTN on the air today (HD or SD). The last report on E*'s talks with BTN was positive. There is still a couple of weeks to get a deal done.

I suspect there will be a couple of HD channels E* won't carry. The same goes for D* (even not including Voom and Mojo). No one has made the promise that they will carry every HD channel in existence.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

D* keeps making promising and talking about deals and sats and potential and capacity and all that crap but isn't delivering the goods, but E* is. New channels coming online all the time. E* is the leader in HD and has promised to stay there and I see no reason why they won't/can't. My cable friends are so jealous now when I tell them about all the HD channels I get, in some cases it is 3 times the amount the local cable guys offer.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The DirecTV folks are probably starting to get jealous 

I am not aware of much HD that exists as of today that Dish does not have. I know there are some RSNs and Mojo and maybe a couple more that I can't name off the top of my head, but DirecTV doesn't have Mojo or those others either, except for some RSNs that Dish doesn't have yet.

Kind of hard for Dish not to be the HD leader right now really... and Dish hasn't even launched their next round of satellites yet!


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Also worth mentioning... what is now UniversalHD sort-of used to be BravoHD.. but it got re-purposed before Dish added it (BravoHD was on the old Voom lineup).. so I'm wondering how much demand there really is for a BravoHD.


I think Bravo's programming has changed quite signficantly in the past couple of years. As I recall BravoHD had different programming than the regular Bravo anyway, and it was just a lot of reruns of NBC HD shows. I wouldn't mind seeing Bravo's current shows in HD, such as Top Chef.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

cornflakes said:


> I think Bravo's programming has changed quite signficantly in the past couple of years. As I recall BravoHD had different programming than the regular Bravo anyway, and it was just a lot of reruns of NBC HD shows. I wouldn't mind seeing Bravo's current shows in HD, such as Top Chef.


They did some interactive stuff tonight on Bravo's Top Chef. Thought it was pretty cool. Hope to see it again.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

On additional thing I like about the new HD channels, even though quite a bit of the content seems to be upconverted, is that the audio is now DD5.1 on those channels, and of course the picture quality is much improved over the SD versions.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Emphasis added ...


HDMe said:


> I am not aware of much HD that exists as of today that Dish does not have. I know there are *some* RSNs and Mojo and maybe a couple more that I can't name off the top of my head, but DirecTV doesn't have Mojo or those others either, except for *some* RSNs that Dish doesn't have yet.


Some is a small number. MOST of the RSNs that E* carries are now available in HD ... it would be fair to say "nearly all" at this point.

D* has Altitude, CSN Mid-Atlantic, FSN Bay Area, FSN New England, FSN Ohio and NESN in HD.
E* has all the other HD RSNs D* carries (except YES which is not carried in SD either).

I am impressed that E* has CSN Chicago HD for games only. Reports about the negotiations seemed to lean toward CSN requiring a 24/7 channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I figured it was a small number, and part of why I don't know just how many is because I know none of them are in my market so I wouldn't get them without multisport anyway... so once FSN South came up in HD I stopped paying attention to the RSNs... and even that I don't pay attention to since everything thus far has been blacked out in my ZIP.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> D* keeps making promising and talking about deals and sats and potential and capacity and all that crap but isn't delivering the goods, but E* is. New channels coming online all the time. E* is the leader in HD and has promised to stay there and I see no reason why they won't/can't. My cable friends are so jealous now when I tell them about all the HD channels I get, in some cases it is 3 times the amount the local cable guys offer.


My cousin(who is my neighbor) has D* now and we go back and forth all the time about D*'s claims about all these HD channels, but yet I still have more than him, and with more commin along, will still have more:lol:


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I am not aware of much HD that exists as of today that Dish does not have.


Of the current HD channels, E* doesn't have Life movies, Mojo, TMC and Wealth.

Interestingly, of the 14 providers I have in the chart, E* has the highest HD number at 38. D* has the lowest at 10.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=419472


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> My cousin(who is my neighbor) has D* now and we go back and forth all the time about D*'s claims about all these HD channels, but yet I still have more than him, and with more commin along, will still have more:lol:


that is true now, but doubtful when september gets here at least until Dish gets the new birds up


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

msmith198025 said:


> that is true now, but doubtful when september gets here at least until Dish gets the new birds up


Taking into account ALL the D* announced channels - whether they are in Sep or Dec or next year, we have 43 announced for D* + 10 current - making that 53 in total. E* has 38 and announced 3 more. That makes a total of 41.

I find it difficult to beleive that E* will not add any of the Starz/HBO/Cinemax channels - nor the new channels from CNN, USA, CNBC or Disney.

I think by December both E* and D* will have about the same number of national channels - around 50.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

nataraj said:


> Of the current HD channels, E* doesn't have Life movies, Mojo, TMC and Wealth.
> 
> Interestingly, of the 14 providers I have in the chart, E* has the highest HD number at 38. D* has the lowest at 10.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=419472


That is called SCOREBOARD!

You can actually watch HD channels on Dish or sit and wait for who knows when with NonDirectTV as they desperately try to hold on to subscribers by forever promising them there will be all these channels. Meanwhile E* is the leader, has been the leader (by far) and no reason to think they won't continue to be the leader.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

nataraj said:


> Taking into account ALL the D* announced channels - whether they are in Sep or Dec or next year, we have 43 announced for D* + 10 current - making that 53 in total. E* has 38 and announced 3 more. That makes a total of 41.
> 
> I find it difficult to beleive that E* will not add any of the Starz/HBO channels - nor the new channels from CNN or USA.
> 
> I think by December both E* and D* will have about the same number of national channels - around 50.


Eventually you are probably right, but for now its doubtful the E* can continue to shuffle channels to conserve bandwith in the near term to stay on par until the new stas get up .


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

msmith198025 said:


> Eventually you are probably right, but for now its doubtful the E* can continue to shuffle channels to conserve bandwith in the near term to stay on par until the new stas get up .


I have no idea how much MPEG4 bandwidth E* is using vs MPEG2. It could go as low as 50%, at the same PQ.

So, theoretically just moving the 15 Voom channels to MPEG4 can give enough free bandwidth for 15 new channels. That itself is enough to take E* to nearly 50.



ebaltz said:


> You can actually watch HD channels on Dish or sit and wait for who knows when with NonDirectTV as they desperately try to hold on to subscribers by forever promising them there will be all these channels. Meanwhile E* is the leader, has been the leader (by far) and no reason to think they won't continue to be the leader.


I'd actually give D* some credit for kickstarting the movement of some of the popular cable channels to offer HD. While it would have anyway happenned, D* did help bring the matter to the forefront - pressing not only the content providers to move to HD - but also the cable companies to think of quickly implementing ways to increase the bandwidth. I think D* hype has been for the good of consumers.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

nataraj said:


> I have no idea how much MPEG4 bandwidth E* is using vs MPEG2. It could go as low as 50%, at the same PQ.
> 
> So, theoretically just moving the 15 Voom channels to MPEG4 can give enough free bandwidth for 15 new channels. That itself is enough to take E* to nearly 50.
> 
> I'd actually give D* some credit for kickstarting the movement of some of the popular cable channels to offer HD. While it would have anyway happenned, D* did help bring the matter to the forefront - pressing not only the content providers to move to HD - but also the cable companies to think of quickly implementing ways to increase the bandwidth. I think D* hype has been for the good of consumers.


Yes its possible, just unlikely. I dont think it is that much, but would have to check. If i find out ill post it


----------



## blueeyedman196 (Mar 13, 2006)

when are they going to add local in hd? im very happy with my hd channels just want my local channelss


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

They have already added many local cities in HD. Your's must not be one of them (nor is mine  )


----------



## blueeyedman196 (Mar 13, 2006)

greenville sc


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I was at a customers home today installing some home automation. The D* guy was there installing his equipment.
Keep in mind this market has locals on E* but does not on D* and they aren't even on the radar screen.
I asked the Homeowner what he was going to do about locals and the D* guy spoke up and said "They are comming in September" 
It was the best laugh I had in a long time and I couldn't contain myself in front of the customer.     LMAO!


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> I was at a customers home today installing some home automation. The D* guy was there installing his equipment.
> Keep in mind this market has locals on E* but does not on D* and they aren't even on the radar screen.
> I asked the Homeowner what he was going to do about locals and the D* guy spoke up and said "They are comming in September"
> It was the best laugh I had in a long time and I couldn't contain myself in front of the customer.     LMAO!


Depending on the market, they could very well be getting them in september, most likely after the end of the year though


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

I know I have no local HD's either, and there are no plans in the future to add them, sucks


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

zlensman said:


> First broadcaster to get Anime Network in HD gets my business. Arigato! ( ^-^)


[HOMERSIMPSONDROOL]Annniiimmmaaaaaayyyyyyy[/HOMERSIMPSONDROOL]


----------



## davewolfs (Aug 18, 2007)

I currently am a E* subscriber.

A couple of questions.

Does E* currently have the bandwidth in place to support these new channels? Also, are there any plans for adding the additional showtime, starz and HBO channels that DTV is supposed to have come September?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

davewolfs said:


> I currently am a E* subscriber.
> 
> A couple of questions.
> 
> Does E* currently have the bandwidth in place to support these new channels? Also, are there any plans for adding the additional showtime, starz and HBO channels that DTV is supposed to have come September?


FWIW, it's been reported that E* plans to launch two satellites next year, and begin an MPEG-4 only service. No more details on that, but lots of speculation.

E* is going to be limited on how much more HD they can add to their current satellites over the next few months. Maybe 10 or 12 channels.


----------



## davewolfs (Aug 18, 2007)

Mikey said:


> FWIW, it's been reported that E* plans to launch two satellites next year, and begin an MPEG-4 only service. No more details on that, but lots of speculation.
> 
> E* is going to be limited on how much more HD they can add to their current satellites over the next few months. Maybe 10 or 12 channels.


Yikes, that is not the news I was hoping to hear. If the quality of DTV's HDTV feeds is decent it might just be time to switch. Their HD lineup seems like they are going to have a lot more then what is currently being offered by dish network.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know Dish's current state of bandwidth... but since they just started converting the Voom channels to MPEG4... that effectively doubles the available space there.... so there has to be at least 10-15 HD channels worth of space just now freed up from that move. But Dish also has other bandwidth not being used right now, so the actual number of potential new channels is higher. I just don't know how much higher. Maybe someone else can hazard a higher guess.


----------



## davewolfs (Aug 18, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I don't know Dish's current state of bandwidth... but since they just started converting the Voom channels to MPEG4... that effectively doubles the available space there.... so there has to be at least 10-15 HD channels worth of space just now freed up from that move. But Dish also has other bandwidth not being used right now, so the actual number of potential new channels is higher. I just don't know how much higher. Maybe someone else can hazard a higher guess.


I read in another thread that they are converting from 1920 to 1440. Is it possible that they are trying to free up space for some anticipated channels to be adding?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* has enough space to meet the expected demand ... before launching any new satellites. They will make their own decisions what HD channels to add when those channels come available. As noted previously, I'm not worried that E* will make the wrong decision.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

davewolfs said:


> I read in another thread that they are converting from 1920 to 1440. Is it possible that they are trying to free up space for some anticipated channels to be adding?


Voom (even on the Voom service) had been 1440x1080. When Dish launched Voom, they had some channels at 1920x1080... but slowly over time many of them have been reduced to 1280x1080 based on some postings I've seen.

But part of the recent conversion to MPEG4, these channels were all reportedly possibly going back to 1440x1080 and some have seen picture quality improvements that would tend to indicate that was true speculation.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> E* has enough space to meet the expected demand ... before launching any new satellites. They will make their own decisions what HD channels to add when those channels come available. As noted previously, I'm not worried that E* will make the wrong decision.


I agree with this. Thus far, Dish has kept up and provided the majority of customers the channels most demanded. Sometimes in the sport-channel arena they lag behind DirecTV, but this is a known area of focus by DirecTV so I think it is mostly a non-issue as those who wanted sports most are probably already with DirecTV or are willing to wait a bit if Dish adds other channels first.

I am sure, since Dish does still have available bandwidth, that we will get the most significant HD launches this year if not all of them pretty soon after they are launched. If we do miss anything due to bandwidth issues, I doubt it will be that many or that it will be that long of a wait for Dish to carry them.

For the moment, Dish is still leading the way so I have no reason not to be confident that sticking with Dish is a good thing.


----------



## TD22057 (May 24, 2007)

Well that's it! I'm quitting E* and going to D*. I can't live w/o HD weather channel! Oh wait a minute - I never watch SD weather channel. HD weather channel == worst waste of bandwidth ever.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

TD22057 said:


> Well that's it! I'm quitting E* and going to D*. I can't live w/o HD weather channel! Oh wait a minute - I never watch SD weather channel. HD weather channel == worst waste of bandwidth ever.


Haha, thats actually one that im looking forward to the most. I watch it constantly!!!!!


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

msmith198025 said:


> Yes its possible, just unlikely. I dont think it is that much, but would have to check. If i find out ill post it


From the answers I got, 3 HD MPEG2 used to occupy one transponder. Now 6 MPEG4 HD channels occupy a transponder. So, yes, we can get 15 new channels for the 15 moved voom channels.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

nataraj said:


> From the answers I got, 3 HD MPEG2 used to occupy one transponder. Now 6 MPEG4 HD channels occupy a transponder. So, yes, we can get 15 new channels for the 15 moved voom channels.


nice find. I doubt they would do it though, might get wailed on by the "hd-lite" activists :grin:


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

msmith198025 said:


> nice find. I doubt they would do it though, might get wailed on by the "hd-lite" activists :grin:


BTW, here is the thread where I got this info ...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1058429&postcount=35


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

nataraj said:


> BTW, here is the thread where I got this info ...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1058429&postcount=35


Thanks! I thought i had seen that somewhere before but wanted to find it first, and wouldnt you know, i forgot until now!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

nataraj said:


> From the answers I got, 3 HD MPEG2 used to occupy one transponder. Now 6 MPEG4 HD channels occupy a transponder. So, yes, we can get 15 new channels for the 15 moved voom channels.


But, six of those VOOM channels are already on one TP in MPEG-4, and those spots were taken up by the channels launched last week. So when the other nine move to MPEG-4, that opens up room for up to nine new MPEG-4 HD channels in September.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> I was at a customers home today installing some home automation. The D* guy was there installing his equipment.
> Keep in mind this market has locals on E* but does not on D* and they aren't even on the radar screen.
> I asked the Homeowner what he was going to do about locals and the D* guy spoke up and said "They are comming in September"
> It was the best laugh I had in a long time and I couldn't contain myself in front of the customer.     LMAO!


So are you saying that D* does not serve the Atlanta area with HD locals. 
Just what HD market are you speaking of.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> That is called SCOREBOARD!
> 
> You can actually watch HD channels on Dish or sit and wait for who knows when with NonDirectTV as they desperately try to hold on to subscribers by forever promising them there will be all these channels. Meanwhile E* is the leader, has been the leader (by far) and no reason to think they won't continue to be the leader.


Well come September D* will launch there HD channels and chances are both E* and D* will have close to the same amount of HD channels give or take a few.
I am not here to bash E* or anybody. There is no dought E* has a great HD lineup I could care less who is the HD leader what matters to me is what selection they have to offer not the quantity of channels I am a sports fan so D* is my choice for now that may change in the future. 
Competition is good keeps both services on there toes.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

upnorth said:


> So are you saying that D* does not serve the Atlanta area with HD locals.
> Just what HD market are you speaking of.


Yea I guess that would help. 

Montgomery, Alabama.
I have 2 residences. One in Montgomery and One on the North Side of Atlanta.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Yea I guess that would help.
> 
> Montgomery, Alabama.
> I have 2 residences. One in Montgomery and One on the North Side of Atlanta.


I see where Montgomery has there SD locals but not HD

http://www.dbstalk.com/ekb/dishlist.htm


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

upnorth said:


> I see where Montgomery has there SD locals but not HD
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/ekb/dishlist.htm


Not on D* 
E* has had them for years. D* has been promising Montgomery Locals for 5 years that I know of.


----------

